# programming with a degree in anthropology?



## scootmfrost (Jul 21, 2005)

So, I'm currently in school working on an anthropology degree and a GIS certificate. while mapping out archaeological sites for a few summers sounds like fun, I'm starting to look outside the box to where I can eventually find my niche.

in high school, I took one year of drafting and owned autoCAD (as well as a high schooler can own a program...). I also taught myself html and css, and learned how to troubleshoot for hours when I found out different browsers read code differently and I had to re-learn everything. what I made was no bit of crap, either. It was simple and elegant, and that's how I like it. As far as math is concerned, I made it as far as honors trigonometry (the name changed to pre-calc), but never went further.

so someone convinces me to give Java a shot, and I start on a book and find it's kind of fun. I'm really not very far at all (like chapter 8 out of a 24 chapter intro book), but so far it makes a lot of sense and I've messed around with a few things to really get a feel for what I've learned. I hear Java and Python (I got two free python books over the sumemr) are used with GIS a lot, and the thought of working with those and some visual basic and SQL doesn't sound too bad.

so...again, I'm working on my anthropology degree, and I really enjoy it. but I feel like I'd be good with computers, as I've learned so much through the webdesign languages, graphics, and file workings. Part of me is beginning to strongly believe that picking up a few tech certificates from a nearby community college would do a heck of a lot more for me then running off to grad school to pretend I'm going to make a difference in the world digging up arrowheads. anthropology gives me the edge of being able to see into how others see the world and what they need to function, plus my communication and writings skills are well developed, even though I'm taking plenty of liberties here. I know html is super easy and css still easier than programming, but I feel like the GIS lead-in could really get me somewhere, and I know I can get far with at least Java or one of the other languages when I really put the energy into it.

I'm not so great with math, but I didn't suck, and if I really took my time I could learn more (I learn a lot on my own, by the way. class structure pisses me off sometimes). what do you guys think? is there any hope, or do you really have to be hardcore to get anywhere without a compsci degree?


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello scootmfrost.

You can honestly do both anthropology as well as programming. They are both great careers to go into, and each is suited for a specific person. If you enjoy both, do both! You probably will have to pick a primary and a secondary between the two, and that is up to you to do so. Programming does require basic math with basic programs, but will require far more as you delve in. If you just planning on doing it as a hobby, your current math skills should do just fine with a few good references by your side.

If you deciding to choose one or the other, then that's also up to you. Do you have more fun "digging up arrowheads" or programming? Try to do what you love, so you always feel happy doing what you do, and getting paid to do it!

So in short, yes there is hope for you.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

you might even want to lean towards a software engineer or something, since you have math and programming. that way you're able to get into some serious coding and expand your language base.


----------



## jassmine12 (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't know *anthropology is?
*


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

jassmine12 said:


> I don't know *anthropology is?
> *


Anthropology is the study of humanity. Anthropology has origins in the natural sciences, the humanities, and the social sciences.


----------



## dreadtech (Mar 9, 2011)

I love anthro, and the social sciences as a whole. BUT, I knew it would be very difficult obtaining employment in this field. I had friends who were History majors working on their masters who were unemployed. I did not want to be in the same boat. Therfore, I got my degrees in the Technology field, but companies till this day seem not to care about my degrees. They care more so about my 3-4 yrs experience and IT certifications. I would like to go back for school and possibly get my Masters in Global sociocultural studies or African diaspora studies, also then move on to the PHD level. Unfortunately, to obtain employment easier within the social sciences you need higher degrees like a Masters and PHD. IT has kept me employed and busy, even during the recession I've been unemployed only a few months. In 2010 I was only unemployed one month.


----------

